# Mazzer Stock Update



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

For information ONLY

Our Mazzer Stock update

MAZZER MAJOR ON DEMAND ELECTRONIC GRINDER due in end of Sept

MAZZER MINI ON DEMAND ELECTRONIC GRINDER due in end of Sept

The following Mazzer grinders are in stock at the moment.

MAZZER SUPER JOLLY WITH TIMER

MAZZER SUPER JOLLY AUTOMATIC

MAZZER SUPER JOLLY MANUAL

MAZZER SUPER JOLLY MINI


----------

